# Mid- Michigan wild bird rehabilitator needs responsible placement homes



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

I`m a wild bird rehabber in mid-Michigan that needs loving,responsible homes for feral & domestic pigeons that come into the rehab.You will need references to adopt and I will be checking that these birds are not used for any other purposes than breeding or as pets.I get many types throughout the year,so if you are interested in adoption,please e-mail me at [email protected].
Teresa Smelser
For The Birds Wildlife Rehab
Montrose,Mi


----------

